
Mozilla Openness facts - girishmony
http://paulrouget.com/e/openness/
======
waitwhat
This built-in firefox page was new to me... about:crashes

~~~
paulirish
Chrome has an about:crashes as well; but more importantly, both browsers have
an about:about, which list all their about pages.

~~~
BoppreH
Opera has an about:about, but it doesn't list all about:X pages. It does gives
version information, browser identification and folders where it has files
(that one is very handy).

And a few pages of licenses.

------
quinndupont
Ah heck, Mozilla really is a better organization than Google. That's it, I'm
switching off of Chrome and going back to Firefox.

~~~
Locke1689
Ironic, considering they are largely funded by Google and the other search
engines.

------
MatthewPhillips
I find that my posts to their mailing lists don't go through half the time. I
have no idea why. I guess my cordial comments fall through the cracks some
times.

~~~
DEinspanjer
Don't go through as in a technical problem or don't get a response?

I'd be happy to ask around and try to see what might be going on with a
technical problem if you send me the details of what happens when you try to
post.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
I'm not sure if it's a technical problem or if it's moderation, but I usually
post from my email client and then later look on Google Groups to see if they
show up there. Some times they do, some times not. When I post from Google
Groups they seem to go through and show up twice, so I try and avoid posting
that way.

~~~
mbrubeck
It's a technical problem. The lists have a weird two-way email/NNTP bridge,
and Google Groups is on the NNTP side. Frequently Google Groups falls behind
the actual newsgroup, sometimes for several days at a time, e.g.
<http://bugzil.la/667637>

When that happens, you can point an NNTP client (like Thunderbird) at
news.mozilla.org to see if your message actually went through.

------
lovskogen
Video shows tab in a browser as innovation from Mozilla. Opera anyone?

~~~
gcp
Eh, nope. The history of tabbed browsing is complicated. Neither Opera nor
Firefox were the first to start using it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabbed_browsing>

You could say that Firefox brought it to the mainstream, as for many people
that was the first introduction to it.

~~~
derrida
So Mozilla is jwz's name for the Netscape code that they open sourced. Does
anybody know if there is a continual code-base going back through Firefox to
Mozilla to Netscape to Mosaic? In which case, they could claim, they invented
it all.

~~~
carussell
There isn't.

jwz mentions that he was unsuccessful lobbying the release of the 3.0
source.[1] For the purposes of this discussion (since you only ask about the
browser here), according to Brendan, 4 was like 3.[2] Seibel mentions there
that Brendan says _he_ tried to get it released, too. The big rewrite that
everybody talks about is Gecko (under the stewardship of Gessner, I think),
when 5 got ditched and the next release jumped to 6. It's still listed on the
MXR homepage (under Classic). Then, ho-ho, there came another new flavor at
the genesis of Firefox proper, Aviary, which is also indexed on MXR. I don't
know what sets it apart from pre-Aviary besides that it ditched the old
XPInstall stuff. (Yeah, XPIs still exist, but most people don't realize that's
not XPInstall anymore. That's the new-ish "toolkit" install system.)

1\. <http://www.jwz.org/blog/2009/09/that-duct-tape-silliness/>

2\. [http://gigamonkeys.wordpress.com/2010/03/07/two-rewrites-
red...](http://gigamonkeys.wordpress.com/2010/03/07/two-rewrites-redux/)

~~~
derrida
Thankyou for the well-referenced response.

